# Cutting fonts on a scroll saw



## jagoehring (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey everybody!

Got some great font sites from this thread, thanks! Then I realized I forgot one important fact: I need the letters to "stand up" (on a shelf, for example) once they're cut out...

I assume the answer is to choose a font I like and then modify it to make the bottom of the letters flat, right? So, are there fonts out there that are easier to use in this case? Like, ones that don't have any part of the letter extending below the "surface" line as in a lower case p or q? Am I making sense? LOL. Thanks again for your suggestions! 

ORIGINAL POST: I am wondering if any of you know of a place online to download free *fonts* that are *"scroll saw friendly"*. I would like to cut letters out of 2" x 10" pine and wonder how you go about finding font styles that will work well & look good. 

Are there certain fonts you already use and like?

Any suggestions would be appreciated!

Thank you! J.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

here is one i found on google , what you do is make them bigger in your printer setting's or some other program Free art deco fonts - FontSpace


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

jagoehring said:


> Any suggestions would be appreciated!


OK. You 'are' on Al Gore's world wide web, so do a search, using 'fonts' as your search word. You'll get 15,300,000 results. Then pick and choose.


----------



## srichard44 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Relpy*

Go to Scrollsaw Workshop.com and you can download two free programs for cutting out fornts.:yes4:


----------



## PawPawRay (Apr 5, 2009)

My windows word program has a font called Steamer and it is the 1 I use for scroll sawing signs.


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

fontzone.net is pretty good for free fonts.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Here's a great font site when you need something a little different: dafont.com


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Stencil Gothic is the font I like most and I use it in Inkscape and both are free and easy to learn. You use Stencil Font in any windows program.


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

jagoehring said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> Got some great font sites from this thread, thanks! Then I realized I forgot one important fact: I need the letters to "stand up" (on a shelf, for example) once they're cut out...
> 
> ...


Here is a link to download a book of scrollsaw fonts.

Scrollsaw Workshop: Free Font Template Book From Charles Dearing.


----------



## retired doug (Oct 10, 2010)

Try Scrollsaw Workshop, Steve good has a couple of scrollsaw fonts that kern together(the letters are underlined and attached to one another for free standing). He also has key chain fonts, and about a 1000 other free patterns that are well indexed for easy searches.


----------



## Nickthefish (Feb 16, 2013)

try inkscape


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

+1 on Steve Good and his site.


----------

